# Saturday 29th, South or Midlands?



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone

My club has a team event on Saturday which I'm not playing in, missed out on the sign-up while I was on holiday. So, I'm on the hunt for a game, has anyone got a space for a bandit/hacker (delete as appropriate once you've seen me play ) this Saturday? Happy to travel to anywhere within an hour or so of Oxford or the A34/M4 junction.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2015)

Go on......you know you want to....... 

http://www.theplayersgolfclub.com/fixtures/the-stiff-salver/


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Go on......you know you want to....... 

http://www.theplayersgolfclub.com/fixtures/the-stiff-salver/

Click to expand...

I think I am glad I will be in bed after nights and so unavailable.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Go on......you know you want to....... 

http://www.theplayersgolfclub.com/fixtures/the-stiff-salver/

Click to expand...

Par 72, SSS 77, 7630 yards, pins in "greenkeeper revenge" locations? I'd give it a go, but I think I would want someone to pay me the Â£35 rather than the other way round? 

Anyone got anything a little gentler?


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 24, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Par 72, SSS 77, 7630 yards, pins in "greenkeeper revenge" locations? I'd give it a go, but I think I would want someone to pay me the Â£35 rather than the other way round? 

Anyone got anything a little gentler?
		
Click to expand...

Ben I've done the stiff salver in torrential rain. Wasn't pleasant, but kinda enjoyable in a sick way ðŸ˜œ


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Go on......you know you want to....... 

http://www.theplayersgolfclub.com/fixtures/the-stiff-salver/

Click to expand...

Im going 1 better this year. second nett and gross last year! GRRRR.

The pins arent in bad positions at all. SSS was 80 last year. Course is in great nick at the moment too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Im going 1 better this year. second nett and gross last year! GRRRR.

The pins arent in bad positions at all. SSS was 80 last year. Course is in great nick at the moment too.
		
Click to expand...

Are you getting much rain up there this week Sam? Think I might be adjusting my driver and 3 wood to the highest settings to get maximum carry if there is no run


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 25, 2015)

Blimey that Stiff Salver malarkey looks a bit tough. 

Glad I'm having root canal surgery carried out by a trainee dentist and without anaesthetic instead that day.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Are you getting much rain up there this week Sam? Think I might be adjusting my driver and 3 wood to the highest settings to get maximum carry if there is no run  

Click to expand...

You playing? Yeah loads of rain mate. Rained all day yesterday and most of today.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 25, 2015)

It's all about the par3s some people aim for the hazard on 5 (usually the 4th) so they can make 5 at worse.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			You playing? Yeah loads of rain mate. Rained all day yesterday and most of today.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah off at 11:12, what about you?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 25, 2015)

8am mate. Beat the crowds!! Long drive for you though! Weather looks nice which is handy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah about 2 hours, I'll be leaving just as you tee off, get there in time for brekkie and hit a few balls  :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 25, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Yeah about 2 hours, I'll be leaving just as you tee off, get there in time for brekkie and hit a few balls  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine I'll be on about the 10th as you get there. Look out for me, if you see me, don't buy range balls, I'll give you my card. Saves you wasting money on crap balls


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice one, will do cheers


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Oi! Get your own thread, all of you!  This one is for a poor lonely Oxford boy looking for a non-qualifier friendly game this Saturday!

And now that I've bumped it, any offers? Preferably from people who are not entering an open that's aimed firmly at single figure golfers.


----------



## IainP (Aug 27, 2015)

OC

If still looking, should be able to sort something at Carswell, appreciate it may not be as far or different as you might have been hoping for 


Can see what the tee booking looks like here  http://carswellgolfclub.co.uk/book-a-tee-time/

Let me know 

Cheers


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 27, 2015)

IainP said:



			OC

If still looking, should be able to sort something at Carswell, appreciate it may not be as far or different as you might have been hoping for 


Can see what the tee booking looks like here  http://carswellgolfclub.co.uk/book-a-tee-time/

Let me know 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Iain, I've got something else booked now - a mate called me trying to invite himself over to Goring and I was able to turn it on its head to get a game at his.

Thanks for the offer (and lack of thread hijacking ) though, much appreciated! Would be happy to sort something out for another time either at Carswell or Goring.


----------



## IainP (Aug 27, 2015)

No problem, glad you are sorted.
Yeah some other time.


----------



## leekyr1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Oi! Get your own thread, all of you!  This one is for a poor lonely Oxford boy looking for a non-qualifier friendly game this Saturday!

And now that I've bumped it, any offers? Preferably from people who are not entering an open that's aimed firmly at single figure golfers. 

Click to expand...

not to hijack your thread but i'm also looking for a knock about on Saturday. teeing off around 12-4pm ish.

@oxfordcomma let me know if you fancy making a 2ball to join others?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 28, 2015)

Leekyr1, would have done but as I said to Iain I've got a game for Saturday now. It's on a not very good course but with a bunch of guys that I played with at our old club before we all went our separate ways, so should be a laugh.

As I said in the last post though, would be up for a knock another time, maybe you & IainP can come over to Goring?


----------

